# F12 HMS Achilles



## burndenparkjack (Apr 24, 2009)

Does anyone on here know if the Chilleans have got round to scrapping her yet? The only info I can find is on 'wikipedia' that she is tied up on a wharf (which one?) waiting to be 'razorbladed', but it seems like its not been updated for ages. Anyone know any more? Had some good times on board her.


----------

